# Help, load shedding schedule



## Stranger (4/6/21)

Please assist, how do you read this, got me stumped.


----------



## zadiac (4/6/21)

Forget that. Get the app "Eskomsepush"
You just put in the relevant areas you want to see and it will tell you when and what loadshedding will be.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (4/6/21)

I got that, It did tell me I had load shedding, half an hour after it happened.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (4/6/21)

Stranger said:


> I got that, It did tell me I had load shedding, half an hour after it happened.



Hahaha......yeah, it happened to me once as well, but it's mostly up to date and accurate. It only happened to me once.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/6/21)

What area number do you fall in?


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/6/21)

Whatsapp sent... got it decoded for you... what a horrible list to work on...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/6/21)

@Stranger I have 2 loadshedding apps on my phone and I check both of them. One of them Eskomsepush as mentioned by @zadiac and the other is Loadshedding Notification.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/6/21)

Life in Ekurhuleni is tough. I see that between 8 AM and 5 PM you actualy had two days of Jun 1st :



Talk about deja-moo...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

